# SQL Eintrag löschen



## maaaaatze (21. Februar 2009)

*SQL Eintrag löschen*

Hi Jungs

könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich mit nem Drop-Down Menu einträge aus einer SQL Tabelle auslesen kann und den Eintrag dann mit einem Klick löschen kann? Es geht darum das ich für eine Seite eine Liste erstellt habe und ein Lied manchmal Doppelt eingragen wird, oder man nur einen anderen Namen gibt. Das nicht ich immer ins phpMyAdmin reinmuss um den eintrag zu löschen sondern einfach so aus dem DropDown das Lied auswählen kann un das dann löschen. Hoffe ihr wisst was ich mein.

Greez Matze


----------



## dot (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: SQL Eintrag löschen*

Steht denn schon Code?


----------



## maaaaatze (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: SQL Eintrag löschen*

Das hier ist bis jetzt alles.

```
<body>
<?php
define('DB_HOST', '###');
define('DB_USER', '###');
define('DB_PASS', '###');
define('DB_BANK', '###');
?>
<?php
$db_link = mysql_connect(DB_HOST, DB_USER, DB_PASS);
$db_bank = mysql_select_db(DB_BANK, $db_link);
?>

      <table width="450" align="center" height="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
        <!--DWLayoutTable-->
       <tr>
         <td width="450" height="268" valign="top">
           <form action="/index.php?site=lieder_liste" method="post">
             <label for="liedname">Liedname</label>
             <input type="text" name="liedname" id="liedname" />
             <input type="submit" name="submit" id="submit" value="Lied eintragen" />
           </form>
           <p>            </p>
           <p>
             <?php
           if(isset($_POST['submit'])) {
             $sql = sprintf("INSERT INTO webs_ts_lieder (liedname) VALUES ('%s')", trim(addslashes($_POST['liedname'])));
             if(mysql_query($sql)) {
               echo('Lied eingetragen');
             }
             else {
               echo('MYSQL Fehlernummer: '.mysql_errno().'<br />');
               echo('MYSQL Fehlertext: '.mysql_error());
             }
           }
             ?> 
             
           <?php 
           $sql = "DELETE FROM webs_ts_lieder "; // löschen
           $result = mysql_query($sql);
           ?>
           </p>
         <p> </p>           <p>Hier könnt ihr die Lieder eintragen die schonmal bei TenSing gesungen wurden. Falls etwas Falsch oder Doppelt eingetragen wurde bitte bei Matze melden.  Wichtig! NICHT Aktualisieren klicken, da sonst das gleiche Lied nochmal eingetragen wird! </p>
         <p> </p>
         <p>Lieder die doppelt sind können hier gelöscht werden. Bitte wirklich nur doppelte löschen.</p>
         <p>  </p></td>
  </tr>
       <tr>
         <td height="594" valign="top">        
           <?php
        $sql = 'SELECT id, liedname FROM webs_ts_lieder ORDER BY id DESC';
        $res = mysql_query($sql) OR die(mysql_error());
        while($row = mysql_fetch_assoc($res)) {
        echo('Nr.: '.stripslashes(htmlspecialchars($row['id'])));
        echo('  Liedname: '.stripslashes(htmlspecialchars($row['liedname'])).'<br />');
        }
        ?>    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
```


----------



## k-b (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: SQL Eintrag löschen*

Mache einfach eine Kombobox wo du die ID als value mitschickst. Anschließend führst du eben ein SQL-Statement aus, welches die geschickte ID aus der Datenbank löscht.


----------



## maaaaatze (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: SQL Eintrag löschen*

mhm schön geschrieben k-b aber ich versteh grad leider nur bahnhof?!


----------



## Chrissyx (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: SQL Eintrag löschen*

Ich denke, er meint sowas:

```
<select name="beispiel" size="1">
 <option value="0">lied bla</option>
 <option value="1">lied blubb</option>
 <option value="2">lied ramba zamba</option>
 ...
 <option value="$row['id']">$row['liedname']</option>
</select>
```


----------



## k-b (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: SQL Eintrag löschen*

wollts ihm ja auch nicht ganz ausprogrammieren. So wie ich es verstehe, hapert es ja nur am Grundsätzlichen. Oder irre ich mich? Dein restliches Zeug sieht ja insoweit ganz Okay aus, dass du Grundsätzlich PHP und SQL kannst


----------



## maaaaatze (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: SQL Eintrag löschen*

Können ja gut, ich verstehe es und durch Texte im Internet komme ich auch weiter auser bei diesem Thema. Da hab ich einfach nichts gefunden das mir richtig weitergeholfen hat. Danke erstma an Chrissyx, werd das gleich mal testen wenn ich wieder ausm Bett bin.


----------



## k-b (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: SQL Eintrag löschen*

Die Syntax zum löschen ist übrigens:


"DELETE FROM <tabellenname> WHERE id='" . $_POST['beispiel'] "'";

wen du den Code von da oben nimmst


----------

